# Pb de son avec Nike Running et Podcast



## Tournicoti (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Coureur occasionnel, j'utilise depuis longtemps Nike Running sur mon 4S (ios 7, mais ça le faisait aussi avec le 6).

L'appli Nike ne gère pas les podcast (elle gère la musique mais pas les podcasts). Pour pouvoir écouter ses podcasts en courant, il faut lancer le podcast, puis démarrer une session Nike Running en choisissant "sans musique". Et encore, il arrive 1 fois sur 3 que le podcast se mette en pause au début de la course, ce qui démontre un souci.

Par contre, ce qui est bizarre est qu'à la fin de la course, il y a un petit résumé vocal de celle-ci (que je n'arrive pas à désactiver) qui déclenche une baisse notable du volume du podcast, alors même qu'il est réglé à 100%.
Il faut alors attendre la fin de ce résumé vocal. Fermer l'app Podcast, puis la relancer pour rétablir le son.

Ayant un forfait Free 2, je préfère l'app Nike qui consomme moins de data que les autres (Runkeeper/Tastic...), mais je ne sais pas pourquoi ce résumé vocal entraine une baisse de son irrémédiable.

PS: la seule solution pour éviter cette baisse est de mettre le podcast en pause avant d'arrêter sa course.

N'osant pas passer mon 4s (plus aussi rapide avec ios7) en ios8, je ne le ferai que si la gestion des podcasts était enfin résolue. Merci de me dire si ça a été le cas pour ce problème spécifique.


----------

